# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  [Encart Console]

## Chan

_"Tu vois, le monde se divise en deux catégories : ceux qui ont le pistolet chargé et ceux qui creusent, toi tu creuses."_ 
Oula ! T'emballes pas mon p'tit Clintounet parce que c'est bien beau tout ça mais t'as pensé à me crafter une pelle ? Hm ? 
De plus, Don't Starve c'est à côté et ne me la joues pas Red Dead Redemption non plus, c'est fini tout ça. 
Ici on parle sexe, accordéon et alcool, enfin presque.


En couverture, un hommage à Elton John.

*Tests :*

iOS :
-Hiversaires (aussi sur Androïd)
-Star Command
-The Nightjar

PS Vita :
Soul Sacrifice

Xbox 360 :
-Motocross Madness
-Way of the Dogg

*Un gros A venir* :
GTAV

*Dossier* :
Stuntfest 2013 (avec des galettes complètes.)

----------


## Chan

_"Dans l'adversité tu seras plus fort mon fils."_
Voilà ce qu'a dit le père de Phil Harrison lors d'une froide soirée de Mai. Franchement ça sonne comme une phrase biblique, on se sent investi d'une mission.
Du coup le fiston l'a pris au pied de la lettre et vient de se coller la moitié du globe à dos. Bravo.
Sinon moi mon père m'a toujours dit : _"Le mur est plus dur que ta tête."_. 
Un grand homme je vous dis.




*Tests :*

PSVita :
Rymdkapsel

3DS :
-Donkey Kong : Country Returns 3D
-Animal Crossing New Leaf

iPad 2 :
-Combo Crew
-Frozen Synapse

Import DS :
Adventure Time Hey Ice King! Why'd You Steal Our Garbage ?! (respirez)

*Dossier :*
Xbox One

----------


## Chan

_"Ce n’est qu’un humain. On lui tire une balle en plein cœur et il s’effondre comme les autres."_
D'accord Carnegie t'es mignon, mais quand il a une tête de cèpe ?




*Tests :*

iOS :
-Warhammer Quest
-World War Z (aussi sur Androïd)

Windows Phone 8 :
HarshQuad

Ps3 :
The Last of Us

Xbox360 :
-Fuse
-Fast & Furious : Showdown

PSVita :
Velocity Ultra

WiiU :
Game & Wario
*
A venir :*
-Rayman Legends
-Sportfriends

----------


## Euklif

Y a pas, je préfère grandement les couv' épurés du canard console à celle des cpc.

----------


## Teto

C'est clair que celle-là est un cran au-dessus.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est vrai qu'elle en jete, j'aimerais bien avoir un portage du jeu sur PC  :Emo:

----------


## Djal

> Y a pas, je préfère grandement les couv' épurés du canard console à celle des cpc.


Plus de jeux de mots rigolos, plus de pastille amusante, plus de lapin lubrique  :Emo:  

Qui es-tu monstre??

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Un joueur console, je ne vois que ça  :tired:

----------


## Mastaba

> C'est vrai qu'elle en jete, j'aimerais bien avoir un portage du jeu sur PC


Lequel, le simulateur de pédophile?

----------


## Chan

:tired:  
Sinon je suis étonné que Boulon n'ai pas voulu tester The Last of Us, je pense qu'il aurai pu apprécier cette aventure.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si j'ai voulu. C'est Pipo qui ment.
J'ai pas pu par contre, parce qu'être rédac'chef, c'est d'abord se prendre la tête avec autre chose que tester des jeux.
Par contre, je me suis gardé State of Decay et je suis trop content !

----------


## kenshironeo

Et oui, c'est ça l'appel du devoir... ::P:

----------


## Chan

> Si si j'ai voulu. C'est Pipo qui ment.
> J'ai pas pu par contre, parce qu'être rédac'chef, c'est d'abord se prendre la tête avec autre chose que tester des jeux.
> Par contre, je me suis gardé State of Decay et je suis trop content !


Ah tu me rassures. 
Je connaissais pas State of Decay, mais je vois que c'est un monde ouvert avec une gestion de la base et de l'équipement, ça peut être très bon.

----------


## Chan

_"Suda leave or Suda stay ? Suda come back another day ?"_
Oui David, il revient ne te fais pas de soucis.



*Tests :*

WiiU :
-New Super Luigi U
-Pikmin 3

Xbox360 :
State of Decay

PSVita :
Hotline Miami

3DS :
Mario & Luigi Dream Team Bros

iOS :
XCOM : Enemy Unknown

*A venir :*
-Saints Row IV
-Killer is Dead

*Dossier :*
Ouya

----------


## Chan

_"Laissez parler les p'tits papiers. A l'occasion, papier chiffon. Puissent ils un soir, papier buvard. Vous consoler."_
Aaaah Gainsbourg avait raison, ça n'a pas bougé d'un Iota.




*Tests* :

3DS :
Steamworld Dig

Xbox360 :
-Killer is Dead
-Brothers : ATale of Two Sons

Ps3 :
-Ibb & obb
-Puppeteer

PSVita :
Killzone Mercenary

*A venir :*
-Lone Wolf : Blood on the Snow
-Metrico
-Project Spark
-Tearaway
-Knack
-Dungeon Keeper
-LocoCycle

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Des fois, je me dis que ça pèterait s'il était vendu à part. Je veux dire : ce genre de couv doit pas mal attirer l'oeil dans un rayon de presse.

----------


## Izual

C'est vrai que c'est mieux que les couvs habituelles de CPC type "un perso de chaque jeu en pyramide".

----------


## Chan

- C'est la fleur au fusil que Jean se dirigea vers le wagon n°13 et dans un...
- Tu sais où tu peux te la mettre ta fleur ?! lui rétorqua Trevor.



*Tests :*

Ps3 :
-Rain

Xbox360/Ps3 :
-GTAV
-FIFA 14
-PES 2014

WiiU :
-The Legend of Zelda : The Wind Waker HD

Toutes plateformes de l'univers connu :
-Disney Infinity

iOS :
-2K Drive

Android/iOS :
-Heroes of Loot
-Strata

*A venir :*
-Child of Light
-Soldats Inconnus : Mémoires de la Grande Guerre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Toutes plateformes de l'univers connu :
> -Disney Infinity


Ce n'est pas dispo sur Android et iOS entre autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Chan

Il existe deux applications : *Disney Infinity : Action* et *Disney Infinity : Toy Box*.

La première est anecdotique et propose simplement une réalité augmentée ; en revanche la seconde permet d'importer ses créations vers la version console :

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mon dieu ! C'est vraiment partout !  ::O:

----------


## Flad

Pourquoi ce topic est épinglé svp ?

----------


## Chan

_"La majorité des jeux d'aujourd'hui sont toujours basés sur le même principe. Il y en a très peu qui explorent de nouveaux horizons ou qui sont basés sur les émotions."_
Oui David, mais t'as pas l'impression de laisser de côté l'essentiel dans un jeu ? Hm ? 




*Tests :*

Ps3 :
-Beyond : Two Souls
-Hatsune Miku Project Diva F

Ps3/Vita :
Dragon's Crown

3DS :
Etrian Odyssey IV

Xbox360 :
Ascend : Hand of Kul

Ps3/Xbox 360 :
-Girl Fight
-GTA Online

----------


## Chan

_"Attrapez les tous !"_
Attention, ceci n'est pas une phrase de Mr Walls.




*Tests :*

Ps3 :
Atomic Ninjas

Ps3/Xbox360 :
Skydive : Proximity Flight 

PC/WiiU/Xbox360/XboxOne/Ps3/Ps4 :
Assassin's Creed IV : Black Flag

3DS :
Pokémon X/Y

iOS :
Device 6

WiiU/3DS :
Sonic Lost World

----------


## Chan

_"Moi vouloir être chat, me frotter contre tes bas (...)"_
Doucement avec Peach quand même hein.




*Tests :*

Androïd/iOS :
Rayman Fiesta Run

iOS :
-Papa Sangre 2
-Drei

WiiU :
Super Mario 3D World

3DS :
-Professeur Layton et l'Héritage des Aslantes
-The Legend of Zelda : A Link Between Worlds

*Dossiers :*
-Les consoles que vous n'achèterez pas (tout de suite).
-Retour sur une génération à succès.

----------


## Chan

Concours spécial 2 ans par ici.
Des jeux et la bible Zelda à gagner.

----------


## Chan

_"Oh ! oh ! Voilà mon petit doigt qui me dit quelque chose que vous avez vu, et que vous ne m'avez pas dit."_
Effectivement Jean-Baptiste, Tearaway ça déchire.




*Tests :*

PSVita :
Tearaway

Ps3 :
-The Guided Fate Paradox
-Ratchet & Clank : Nexus

XboxOne/Xbox360/Ps3/Ps4/PC/DS/3DS :
Lego Marvel Super Heroes

3DS :
Picross E3

iOS :
-Stealth Inc
-Oceanhorn

----------


## Chan

_"Je suis d'une génération désenchantée, désenchantée..."_
Et oui Mylène.



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Assassin's Creed Pirates (aussi sur Androïd.)
-Touchgrind Skate 2

iOS/XBLA/Windows 8: :
Skulls of the Shogun

Xbox One :
-Dead Rising 3
-Zoo Tycoon
-Forza Motosport 5
-LocoCycle
-Ryse : Son of Rome
-Powerstar Golf
-Crimson Dragon
-Killer Instinct

PS4 :
-Killzone Shadow Fall
-Resogun
-Knack

*Dossier :*
-PlayStation 4 : la console sans jeux.
-Xbox One : la facture.

----------


## Chan

_"C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait la meilleure soupe"_
-Square Enix 2013.



*Tests :*

PS4 :
-Super Motherload

3DS :
-Bravely Default
-Mario Party Island Tour

XboxOne :
-Max : The Curse of Brotherhood
-Peggle 2

PS3/PS4/PSVita :
Doki-Doki Universe

PS3 :
Gran Turismo 6

IPad :
The Room Two

iOS/Androïd :
-Angry Birds Go (aussi sur Windows Phone et Blackberry)
-Hungry Cat Picross 
-Hoplite
-Lyne (aussi sur Windows Phone et PC)
-Detective Grimoire : Secret of the Swamp (aussi sur PC)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pour l'instant, je ne pense pas m'acheter une des nouvelles consoles, mais il y a un détail qui m'intéresserait dans vos tests pour les jeux xboxOne et je ne suis peut-être pas le seul, si vous pouviez indiquer l'utilisation du kinect.
Si c'est obligatoire dans le jeu, pour quelle utilisation, si on peut totalement le désactiver... Pour le moment il n'y a pas assez de jeux sortis, mais s'il fallait l'utiliser dans la plupart, je saurais qu'elle n'est pas pour moi, je n'aime pas cet objet du démon.

----------


## Netsabes

Ce n'est obligatoire que dans les jeux qu'on ne teste pas (Fighter Within, les trucs de fitness)... C'est toujours marqué sur la jaquette. Comme il y a peu d'exclus Xbox One (les jeux sortent soit aussi sur PS4, soit aussi sur PC, soit aussi sur les deux), il n'y a aucune raison que ça change : comme sur Xbox 360, ça restera un gadget réservé aux jeux de danse et de fitness.

Kinect n'a pas besoin d'être branché sur la console pour que la Xbox One fonctionne.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci Netsabes, ce qui m'inquiète c'est que l'appareil soit sur toutes les machines, du coup rien n'empêche un éditeur de sortir un Call of Legend 12 sur toutes les machines, mais en ajoutant un contrôle à la voix sur la xbox.
Enfin si ça arrivait j'espère que vous le signalerez parce que je suis l'évolution des consoles et dans quelques années, si le kinect reste vraiment un gadget, j'achèterai peut-être sait on jamais.

----------


## Chan

_"Il ne faut jamais prendre les gens pour des cons mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils le sont"_
-Capcom 2014.




*Tests :*

PSVita :
OlliOlli

WiiU :
NES Remix

*A venir :*
Ultra Street Fighter IV

*Dossier :*
Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo : vers l'ouverture aux indé' ?

----------


## Chan

_"Je mets les pieds où je veux Little John... et c'est souvent dans la gueule."_



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Threes
-Eliss Infinity
-Dungeon Keeper (aussi sur Androïd)

Ouya :
-Chess 2 : The Sequel
-Soul Fjord

Ps3 :
Zombeer

*A venir :*
EA Sports UFC

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Avez vous pu mettre les mains sur "gobliiins" qui sort sur android ? Prévoyez vous un test ou une phrase ?

----------


## Chan

_"C'est le dessert que sert l'abominable homme des neiges à l'abominable enfant teenage, un amour de dessert... BANANA NA NA NA NA (...)"_




*Tests :*

iOS :
-Oquonie
-Out There (aussi sur Androïd)
-Tengami

Ps3, Xbox360, PC :
Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2

PS Vita :
TxK

WiiU :
Donkey Kong Country : Tropical Freeze

Xbox360 :
Fable Anniversary

----------


## Chan

_"Masochisme : Comportement d'une personne qui cherche le plaisir dans la douleur."_



*Tests :*

Ipad :
Shapist

iOS/Androïd :
-Card City Nights
-Microtrip

Ps3, Xbox360, PC :
Dark Souls 2

Xbox360, Xbox One, PC :
Plants vs. Zombies : Garden Warfare

----------


## Chan

_"Sans mentir, si votre ramage se rapporte à votre plumage, vous êtes le Phénix de l'hôte de ces bois (...)."_




*Tests :*

iPad :
Doggins

iOS :
-The Collectables
-Calculords

Ps4 :
Infamous : Second Son

Xbox360/Ps3/XboxOne/Ps4 :
Metal Gear Solid V : Ground Zeroes

3DS :
Yoshi's New Island

----------


## Chan

_"Le plus important ce n'est pas la chute mais l’atterrissage."_



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Monument Valley
-Tank of Tanks

iPad :
FTL

PC/Xbox360/XboxOne/Ps4 :
Trials Fusion

SNES (Oh putain oui) :
Nightmare Busters

Ps3 :
Yaiba : Ninja Gaiden Z


*A venir :*

Mario Kart 8

----------


## Chan

_"Hey Joe,
uh, where you goin' with that gun in your hand?"_




*Tests:*

3DS :
Mario Golf : World Tour

Ps3 :
-Jojo's Bizarre Adventure : All-Star Battle
-Deception IV : Blood Ties (aussi sur Vita)

Windows/Ps3/Ps4/Xbox360/XboxOne :
Child of Light

iOS :
-HearthStone : Heroes of Warcraft 
-Trials Frontier
-Hitman Go
-Rollercoaster Tycoon 4 Mobile

----------


## Chan

_"Mais tu vas sauter bordel ?!"_




*Tests :*

3DS :
-Kirby : Triple Deluxe
-Etrian Odyssey Untold : The Millennium Girl
-Sayonara Umihara Kawase

Ps4/Ps3 :
Sportsfriends

PS Vita :
-Gunhouse
-Eufloria Adventures

iOS :
-Botanicula
-Bicolor
-Not Quite Red
-Wayward Souls
-Sometimes you die
-Leo's Fortune

----------


## Chan

_"Denver, le dernier Patlabor"_



*Tests :*

_iOS_ :
-Kero Blaster (aussi sur PC)
-Bounden
-dEXTRIS

WiiU :
Mario Kart 8

Xbox360/XboxOne :
Super Time FOrce


*A venir :*

Destiny
Soldats Inconnus

----------


## Chan

_"En vérité, en vérité, je vous le dis, vous me cherchez, non parce que vous avez vu des miracles, mais parce que vous avez mangé des pains et que vous avez été rassasiés."_



*Tests :*

WiiU :
Squids Odyssey

Xbox360/Ps3/PC :
Ultra Street Fighter IV

3DS :
-Tomodachi Life
-Picross E4 (eShop)

iOS :
-Mucho Party (bientôt sur Androïd)
-Two Dots
-Perfect Paths
-OTTD (aussi sur Androïd)
-Har-mo-ny 2

----------


## Chan

_Clef de sol._



*Tests :*

WiiU :
Armillo

Xbox One :
EA Sports UFC

3DS :
Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal World Duel Carnival

iOS :
-Civilization Revolution
-VVVVVV (aussi sur Androïd)
-Blood & Laurels
-Ready Steady Play
-Moutain (aussi sur PC)
-Watercolors
-Blackwell Legacy/Unbound/Convergence
-World of Tanks Blitz
-Monster Ate My Birthday Cake (aussi sur Androïd et PC)
-Paperama (aussi sur Androïd)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En kiosque et en boutique :

*Hors série CANARDPC :* Le guide ultime du jeu sur mobile (les 350 meilleurs jeux en 20 catégories.)




Prochain numéro le 01 Septembre.
Bonnes vacances.

----------


## Chan

Franchement, je me voyais déjà avec un _"Hyrule et Guy sont dans un bateau"_ en introduction de post, j'étais tout fier. Mais non, Hohokum en couverture, avouez que c'est dommage.



*Tests :*

Ps4 :
-Hohokum
-inFamous : First Light

WiiU :
Hyrule Warriors

PsVita :
Metrico

----------


## Chan

_"Et lorsqu'elle a sur sa langue
Que le petit bâton
Elle prend ses jambes à son corps
Et retour au drogstore"_



*Tests :*

3DS :
-Theatrhythm Final Fantasy : Curtain Call
-Super Smash Bros

WiiU :
Bayonetta 2

Ps3, Ps4, Xbox360, Xbox One :
Destiny

PsVita :
Murasaki Baby

iOS :
-Fotonica (aussi sur Ouya)
-CounterSpy (aussi sur Android et Sony)
-Partyrs

----------


## Koma

C'est sympa cette idée de condenser les couv ici. GG. C'est avec ce topic que je me rends compte qu'elles pètent quand même sacrément la classe aussi les couv de l'EC.

----------


## Chan

_"Car j'étais sur la route toute la sainte journée..."_



*Tests :*

PsVita :
Frozen Synapse Prime

iOS :
-Smarter than You
-Spirits of Spring

Xbox One :
-Forza Horizon 2 (aussi sur Xbox 360)
-D4 Dark Dreams Don't Die

Ps4 :
DriveClub

Xbox One/Xbox 360/Ps3/Ps4/WiiU :
Disney Infinity 2.0

----------


## Chan

_"Fisher, qu'est ce que vous foutez, la mission est terminée !"_



*Tests :*

iOS :
-The Silent Age (aussi sur Androïd)
-Zero Age
-Helix

WiiU :
Stealth Inc 2

Ps4/PsVita :
-Pix the Cat
-Natural Doctrine (aussi sur Ps3)

Xbox One :
-Sunset Overdrive
-Chariot (aussi sur Ps4, WiiU, PC)

----------


## Chan

_"La petite faiblesse qui vous perdra."_



*Tests :*

Xbox One :
Fantasia : le pouvoir du son

3DS :
Shin Megami Tensei IV

iOS :
-The Sailor's Dream
-Agents of Storm
-Woah Dave (aussi sur 3DS et Steam.)
-Haunt the House : Terrortown (aussi sur Androîd et Steam.)

----------


## Chan

_"Amiibo c'est beau la vie."_



*Tests :*

Xbox One :
-Halo : The Master Chief Collection
-Just Dance 2015
-Shape Up

Ps4 :
-GTA V
-LittleBigPlanet 3

WiiU :
-Super Smash Bros. for WiiU
-Captain Toad : Treasure tracker

Ps3 :
Assassin's Creed : Rogue

iOS :
-Kingdom Rush : Origins (aussi sur Androïd)
-Framed
-Sunburn!

----------


## Chan

_Le chevalier du Labyrinthe._



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Peggle Blast (aussi sur Androïd)
-Proun + (aussi sur Androïd)
-Bean Dreams

3DS :
-Persona Q : Shadow of the Labyrinth
-Pokémon Rubis Oméga / Saphir Alpha

WiiU:
Sonic Boom : L'ascension de Lyric

----------


## Chan

_"Kaliiii Maaaa
Kali Ma Shakti Deeee ! 
Kaliiii Maaaa..."_



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Alcazar Puzzle (aussi sur Androïd)
-Sneaky Sneaky (aussi sur Steam)
-Lamp & Vamp

Xbox One :
-Kalimba
-#IDARB


*A venir :*

Halo 5 : Guardians

----------


## Chan

_"This is the end, beautiful friend
     This is the end, my only friend, the end"_



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Metamorphabet
-Shadowmatic
-Socioball

Xbox One :
Funk of Titans

WiiU :
F-Zero Gp Legend


*Dossier :*

-Les derniers jours du PlayStation Home
-3DS eShop

----------


## Chan

Recommandé par _Chasse, pêche, nature et tradition._



*Tests :*

iOS :
-Hook
-Midnight Star
-Sons of Anarchy : The Prospect

3DS :
-Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
-Hazumi
-The Legend of Zelda : Majora's Mask 3D

----------


## Netsabes

Et ce sera la dernière couv' console.

----------


## Flad

> Et ce sera la dernière couv' console.


Ca veut dire que l'actu console va être "mélangé" au reste du mag ? ou vous resterez regroupé en fin de mag' mais sans couv' ?

----------


## Chan

> Et ce sera la dernière couv' console.


Même pas une dernière couv' sur la mère à Pipo ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ethelka

Punaise, ça surprend au bout de ces quelques temps de cohabitation, la disparition de Canard Console...  ::sad::

----------

